# First pen for ages



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's been some time since I used my wood lathe so I thought it time to catch up where I left off on my learning curve, so a pen seemed to be a good start. I have in the past used a 1 1/4" gouge followed by a skew chisel but this time I tried one of my new hollowing tools and found it the easiest of anthing I've tried in the past. I'll add a zip file just in case anyone is interested enough to want to download the photos.


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks good to me I'm not real keen on the shape as well but I do like the bigger pens
I tried a majestic JR its a little big but will work OK, but at 29.00 a pen kit its hard to give them away. nice job though


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Really nice Harry you have one up on me now can't seem to get the skew to go right for me. I don't mean try it left hahaha.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Beautiful pen Harry. I like the shape. Fit and finish looks like ya still got it. We are on the road so not much turning here. I am hoping to do some bowl coring when I get home.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Very nice Harry.

I like the lustre on the wood.

Do you have a supplier over there for the U-Beaut Finishes, or do you buy online?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looks good Harry, I too like the shape. Great write up.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

jw2170 said:


> Very nice Harry.
> 
> I like the lustre on the wood.
> 
> Do you have a supplier over there for the U-Beaut Finishes, or do you buy online?


These last ones I bought from Timbecon but I'm sure that Carba-Tec have it.
By the way, our woodshow starts next Friday and I'm intending to go, but surprisingly, this is the first year that Timbecon haven't been mentioned in the advertisements, but I better not put 2 & 2 together and come up with 3!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Beautiful pen Harry. I like the shape. Fit and finish looks like ya still got it. We are on the road so not much turning here. I am hoping to do some bowl coring when I get home.


Thanks Bernie, so far as finishes are concerned, unlike you, I take the fastest way, consistent with a reasonable finish. I only have one bowl blank left, another one from the same Jacaranda tree as I used for previous bowls. I may buy some blanks at our woodshow next week. I was pleasantly surprised at how easy it was using that hollowing tool, I may never use my gouges again!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Harry, it may not be the tool. Different woods react to the cutters in different ways. Purpleheart is very easy to work with, like walnut. Make sure any purpleheart you have in your shop is protected from fluorescent light... it will cause it to fade just like sunlight. The end result is kind of a chocolate color. A UV inhibiting finish will help keep the bright purple color.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Mike but once I give a project away it's no longer my concern! Don't forget that I never sell any of my work, what we don't want we use as presents.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> These last ones I bought from Timbecon but I'm sure that Carba-Tec have it.
> By the way, our woodshow starts next Friday and I'm intending to go, but surprisingly, this is the first year that Timbecon haven't been mentioned in the advertisements, but I better not put 2 & 2 together and come up with 3!


Woodshow = buying spree....

Let us know if you run into Tom.


----------



## Al Robins (Jul 13, 2009)

Harry, Timbercon was conspicuose by their absence at the Adelaide Wood Show also.....might have been the distance to travel, .....AL


----------

